
Let's encrypt Node.js library removed from GitHub - hankmander
https://github.com/Daplie/node-letsencrypt
======
pmontra
It's the whole Daplie account that's gone, not only that repository.

See [https://daplie.com/articles/why-github-took-down-
daplie/](https://daplie.com/articles/why-github-took-down-daplie/) and
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5l731y/moving_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5l731y/moving_to_gitlab_github_censors_daplies/)

~~~
hankmander
Thanks! Was trying to find info about this.

